# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 26



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi sweeties, hoping this new home brings lots of positive news


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Struthie 
Lilly2K3 
Chantelle 
Jodi 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy, BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05  
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 01/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05  
Jane12 - BFP!!! Sept 05 
CK6 - Natural BFP!!! Sept 05 

*IVF Students *      

Molly- 2ww Testing?   
Ajax - 2ww Testing?   
JessP - 2ww Testing?   
Catwoman - Stimming. Good luck this time round 
Struthie - Stimming for diui. Good luck this time round 
VIL & Moosey -Stimming. Good luck this time round 
PetalB Stimming Good luck this time round 
LizH - Down regging for FET Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
MollyW - Detoxing!
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
CathyA - Starting IVF in October
Aliday - Waiting for FET
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Eire - Starting ivf soon
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Billie
Angus
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi there
Had the call from the lab - we have 5 little embies but apparantly 2 will need assisted hatching as their Zona's are too hard.  Now i maybe wrong here but.....i thought it was women who were slightly more "mature" who produced eggs with harder shell's.  Now feel abit of a freak as i am only 26 and clearly my body is acting way older than it is!!!!!
Anyone else had any experience/stories about this??
Thanks 
Amanda


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Amanda

Congratulations on your 8 eggs and 5 embies.  Sorry I don't know anything about the Zona's, assisted hatching etc.  Are you going for ET soon?  Good luck with that.

Hope everyone is enjoying their week-end.

Love from Liz


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi amanda,
I think murtle had assisted hatching?Or am I wrong 

Trying to catch up with  posts as computer is on the blink,will do personals later.
Love to everyone special    to Struthie for mon
ali


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi Amanda I had assisted hatching..... how do they know the zona's are too hard  or have they assisited them already ? sorry to sound dumb.....you are right we were told older women may need this .... either it will help or it won't... but it won't do any harm ....hope that has helped....good luck ...lots of love caroline xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck for ET Ajax.  

I was due to have assisted hatching but only 1 embie was good enough, too good really and they didn't want to risk damaging it. My second embie was only a grade 2, 4 cell and wouldn't have survived AH. I don't know whether age has anything to do with it though.

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE FOR MONDAY......

WE HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!    
well done Amanda on your embies   

love Jelly belly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
I tested this morning couldn't wait any longer and it was neg.
Going to have one more go at IUI but then will ask about having IVF again,do you think that sounds ok.
Can't keep spending £800 on IUI when Ivf has better success rates.
Would welcome any feedback xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Struthie- I had come on to post you a good luck message but have just seen your post. I am so sorry it has not worked out again this time 
My mind is like jelly at the moment and i can not remember the reasons behind you having iui rather than ivf but I say that your clinic should accommodate you seeing as you are paying. Good luck with your next iui and i so hope you do not need to ask about doing ivf again after that 

Ajax- Well done on the embies!
I know nothing about ah so I just want to wish you the very best of luck with e/t and your 2ww.


I have my breast clinic app tomorrow girls. I am rather scared but relieved that I will have an answer either way by tomorrow night, wish me luck!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Lilly - and all the best with your appointment tomorrow,hope all is well.

We had ICSI because of dh slow swimmers,and we have been having IUI with donor sperm,took a while to come round to the idea,but I think three goes will be plenty,then we will ask to do IVF with ds.

Keep us updated and good luck xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Struthie - Sorry to hear your news  .  Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for you x

Lily - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie.

Caroline - have no idea how they know?! DH has told me that she mentioned it "just in case" it was required - he had the more in depth converation with the embryologist.

Thank you all so much for the feedback/good wishes for tomorrow.  I tend to panic over things which i have no need!  My stomach now looks HUGE which i am trying to work out if its either still from all the prodding, wind(!!) or OHSS.  Think its prob just the case of the cyclogest tho!  Less said about those things the better!   Actually looking forward to the sedation drugs tomorrow, oh and a weel of my DH's attention! 

Wishing you all a happy week

Love and hugs
Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening girlies
So sorry Struthie   . glad you are trying to stay positive. Your plan of IVF next is good , but comes with a bigger price tag 

amanda good luck for tomorrow,  

          

Lilly , hope your appt tomorrow is reassuring    
i'm sure it will be ok 

This ones for you murtle 
hehehe 

love to everyone else xxx
ali












Lilly hope your appt goes well


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh Struthie   so sorry .....
I think you are right in going for IVF.... in hindsight i wish i had gone straight for IVF myself...iui has a very low success rate and if you have a prob with ovulation or male factor at least IVF you know that you have a embie...half way there. IUI is going in a bit blind. It may work for people who have unexplained problems. I know that it it more expensive but at least you have more of a chance....you know you have all our support in what ever you decide. Good for you to keep at it!!  go to the shops later in the week and treat yourself to something nice!!!! you look after yourself!  

love to all the girls on the thread...hows the turtle??

love jelly xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Struthie - so sorry to hear your news   Let's hope it's third time lucky for you. Are you going straight in to another cycle or having some time off?

Lilly - Thinking of you today. I hope it goes well for you.

Ajax -        

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
Well still no sign of af,but had another neg this morning.
We're going to have another shot at IUI this month,when af arrives.

Thanks Jayne,yes I know its more,but the success rate is higher isn't it.

Back soon xxx

Good luck today Lilly xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Struthie,
I'm so sorry to hear about the  .  Boy, do we all know how it feels and really feel for you.
I hope the next go is the one, and will keep everything crossed for you.
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

I have just come on to tell you all that my app at the breast clinic went well.
The doc done an examination then got the scanner out (could not help but flinch with thinking of the dildo cam!) Anyway all is fine, the lump is dense tissue and is most likely from all of the upset to my hormone system from IVF drugs.
I am so relived I can not tell you. So it is    now and I am looking forward to my review app at my fertility clinic to talk about what to do next!

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lilly

Thank goodness. I am so relieved for you. These hormones and drugs have a lot to answer for. I'm sure you'll sleep better tonight.

I'm glad you are looking forwards towards your next Tx. Good luck with your review.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Lilly thats fantastic news!
That a relief.

I have been for a blood test,its a definite neg for me.
We are going to do IUI one last time,then go back to IVF.

Thanks for your support xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

I’ve had a lovely day off today. Caught up with some course work then spent a lovely afternoon tidying up in the garden. We went to the Malvern autumn show yesterday and came back with over 300 bulbs so that should keep me busy for the rest of the week.  

The best news of all is that I’m not back at work until January. Whooppeeeeeeeee!!!!!      I’m going to use the time to work in garden, decorate my bedroom and kitchen, rejoin the gym to work on my expanding waistline and a few counselling session to sort my head out ready for another go at icsi next year.

Struthie  -   &   I’m glad to see you feeling positive and looking towards your next treatment. I hope your dreams come true for you soon.

Ajax - How did it go today?   I hope you are resting with dh running about for you tending to your every whim. 

Aliday- Cheeky!   I’m going to search the internet for smileys of my own. 

Jelly - Wow! You are already past the halfway mark. Have you started buying stuff for your babies yet? Lovely to hear you are having 2 boys. Looks like I owe you 50p  

Molly – I hope the basting went to plan on Friday. Fingers crossed for you.    

Jodi – How are you sweetie?  

Liz – Any news on your fet cycle?  

Jess –   at your patio story. Good luck for ec Wednesday.  

Petal - I hope the down regging is going ok, not too many side effects.  

Moosey – How dare VIL not agree with you! Doesn’t she know how very precious you are at the moment? LOl at your tv phobias    

VIL – Behave yourself young lady! Good luck to you both for your scan tomorrow.  

Caroline – Glad the scan went well. Good luck for the next scan on Thursday  

Jane - Good luck for the scan on Thursday.  

Catwoman – WOW!!! What a lovely bunch of follies you have! Good luck for ec Thursday    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

struthie-so sorry to hear of your neg,good to work towards your next treatment

murtle-lucky you,enjoy every moment and think of me on and off the train everyday only joking.have fun planting your bulbs

ajax-hope your having lots of rest and TLC

catwoman-good luck for thursday and well done with all the follies

vil,moosey-good luck for tomorrow  

ck6-hope your well and everthing went fine at the doctors this time

well am still injecting of course, other wise that would have been the quick  and all is going well,so far,touching wood as i write.moods have been all over the place but feel alittie better today.
wanted to ask why do you do down regging and take drugs for producing follies at the same time,sorry if this sound silly.and why do some people have to do down regging and some don't...

anyway hope you all have a good evening

luv petal b


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

HE HE HE..... i'm coming to get my money of you Murtle....DAMM should have  betted more!!! 
I still can not believe that it is two boys...not untill they arrive!!  I know it has gone so quickley... it seems like the other day i was going through the IUI's....
I have been naughty and went to next to change all my cream baby bits to blue...just could not wait.It may be early but with two coming i thought better get started... 

love Jelly xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jelly - how exciting! My DH is a twin - him & brother are non identical but both lovely (obviously my DH is the loveliest!!).

Had scan today - follies have grown - now 20mm - 2 big ones & now 2 little ones as well.  The smallest won't make it but the 3rd will be ok.  Really chuffed cos biggest grew 9mm over the weekend!!

Nurses keep telling me my lining is "fantastic"...not much use though without a fertilised egg! 

All set for Weds - will it hurt? How long will I feel groggy for?

had to rush out & buy nightie & dressing gown cos am usually naked!!! Thought it might put the cons off if I didn't cover up!

Horrified to find out I mustn't wear any make up or deoderant!! Will have to get a Hallow'een mask to be less scary! Not sure cons will be able to tell one end from the other!  

Can't wait, am getting v excited - I know it's a major long shot with so few follies but maybe 1 will make it.     

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh jess wishing you lots of luck for wednesday,just remember it only takes one      

jelly-twins boys..what great news


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Link to meet details http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37876.0


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

jess p said:


> had to rush out & buy nightie & dressing gown cos am usually naked!!! Thought it might put the cons off if I didn't cover up!
> 
> Horrified to find out I mustn't wear any make up or deoderant!! Will have to get a Hallow'een mask to be less scary! Not sure cons will be able to tell one end from the other!


     

Jess - I was really drowsy for about 1 hour after, then just tired the rest of the day rather than groggy. I'm sure you'll be fine, just try to relax for the rest of the day.

Good luck for tomorrow.   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Lily, fantastic news about the lump.  What a great relief!  Nasty things these abnormal hormones.

Jess, I was up and away straight away following ec.  Fast wearing off anaesthetic.

Struthie, I'm so sorry it was definitely negative.  I hope the next IUI keeps you away from the IVF.

Murtle, thanks for asking, I am unbelieveably tired.  Spent all weekend on-call, and nearly all of it at work.  Have to work this weekend as well, so felling knackered.

On that note, must go to bed.
Good night everyone
Jodi


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi All,

Struthie - sorry to hear about your bfn - good that U R going again straight away!

Lily - delighted to hear the lump is nothing to worry about.

Jelly - congrats on your "two little boys"...do I hear Rolf...?

Ajax - 8 embies - excellent news.

V_I_L & Moosey good luck with your scan on thursday

I had my scan and some more blood tests today - the bloods showed that ovulation was inconclusive and they want to do another blood test on Friday. Does that just mean I haven't ovulated yet, do you think? Apparently all looked fine on the scan... but then am not sure why no follies showed up - I honestly thought I had ovulated, maybe it's happening now - will do a pee stick tonight I think!

Hugs to one and all,

Mizz Gizz. xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Miss-Gizz,

I had test like that - thought I ovd late.  Also, OPKs don't always work with me - have had negs but positive bloods!  I can usually feel roughly when ov takes place - still not managed BFP even then!!

Thanks for all your info on EC - just read that I get grotty clinic gown to wear - still, was good excuse to buy new stuff! 

Struthie - you are one determined lady! Good for you going again - got to be in it 2 win it!!!!!! V v cheesy but vv true!

Jodi - where abouts are you in terms of treatment - i thought you'd just had EC - am I miles out of touch? Are you on 2ww? Good luck with your treatment, you are a top girl!

Love to everyone else, just off to watch Emmerdale!!!! (Sad but true! DH is now an addict - hated it when we first met but after 6 years I've converted him!)

Love Jess xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies hope your all well

jess-glad you did buy some stuff i am sure they would not want you to turn up in what you usually wear to bed(saw what you wrote on iui thread)  

really have not got a clue whats goes on with ifv,how come you have to see when ov takes place....sorry a bit thick i am better read up on it some more.....have asked before but how come they down reg you and at the same time you have drugs to produce eggs...

well all is going alright with me apart from my heart seems to be beating more beats then normal and have not stoped bleeding today and  am down regging,called clinic and they said both are normal....well i felt like saying IT DOES NOT FEEL NORMAL  and my sil has gone into labour yesterday so have to get my brave face on to go to see them both soon....want to but don't if you know what i mean.(feel bad saying it but i can't help it)

lily-so glad that you are alright


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Struthie - sorry about your BFN - good luck for your next cycle

Petal B - I think we have to take down-reg drugs at the same time as stimulating drugs to stop a natural ovulation from happening and so your hormones etc can be controlled more easily

Jess - good luck for EC

Mizz-Gizz - sorry, I can't answer your ovulation question but I hope it all works out

Jodi - hope you get chance to relax soon and are not so busy at work.  Do you live in Perth - I lived there for a few months when I was travelling round Oz in 2001.  

Murtle - hope you enjoy your time off work and thanks for asking about FET - I started down-regging yesterday and I am pencilled in for ET on 25 October.

Lilly - great news about your lump

Amanda - I hope your ET went well 

Jellyhead - congratulations - wow, 2 boys!   

Liz


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

liz-thanks for that info


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Jess P - LOL at your psychic patio slab story!!  And congrats of the three follies.  I think you're having the transfer today so good luck on the 2ww. 

Struthie - I'm so sorry about your BFN - I had a really good feeling for you this time.  I think you're right to shift to IVF.  With hindsight I think Moosey and I should have shifted over sooner.  If you want to get on with IVF straight after your next IUI you should start nagging your clinic for an appointment now because it takes ages to get going with IVF and most of the waiting seems to be about getting a slot to see the consultant!  I really hope your last IUI works for you.  

Ajax - Huge congratulatons for the five embies.  I don't know about assisted hatching either but let's hope that it works for you.

Jodi - I am confused too about whether you're in the 2ww....   ... and now I've started typing I can't jump back to the Pos Vibes list....  If you're 2wwing - I hope it's going well.  

Petal - Hope the stimming is going well.  Our nurse said that the stimming drugs make you feel a bit more emotionally stable again so hopefully you'll be feeling better soon.

Lilly2k3 - Great news about the breast clinic.  I'm really glad they were able to put your mind at rest so quickly.

Murtle - aka Charlie Dimmock.  I hope that the planting goes well.  300 bulbs is a lot - I planted 200 plug plants (and have a sneaking suspicion they're all dead) and when I stood up I couldn't see properly because of all the blood that had gone to my head...  Be warned!!!  

Mizz Gizz - The ov test sounds confusing but at least they're trying to figure out what's going on.  Let us know if they explain it to you.

 to MollyW, CathyA, Jellyhead (plus two!), Aliday, LizH, Starr, Candy and everyone I've forgotten...

Moosey is stimming as of this morning and will be scanned next Wednesday to see if it's working.  It's quite scary....

I had my Mum to stay for the weekend because she's been feeling really stressed and I looked after her really well until last night when I accidentally gave her a black eye    

We were dismantling a metal bed together and I (wrongly) thought that she understood that my plan was to throw my full weight onto it to make it collapse but when I executed my plan, she had her arms through the metal headboard and as the bed disappeared from under her it crushed her wrist, her knee, and she landed on the metal bars on her face...  She has some cracking bruises to show for it this morning and has forgiven me but I'm not sure she'll be coming to me for TLC again....      

Lots of love to everyone,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh, your poor mother!!!!! I think she'll be steering well clear of you for a while. If I was her I would milk it for a while and see how much loving attention she could get from you  

I hope her bruises fade quickly, for your sake    

Good luck Moosey with the stimms, hopefully the mood swings will calm down a bit now.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

BOO....
Finlay read through all the posts and forgotton what i was going to say...DER..  

Thanks to everyone on there congrats...now watching the weeks to get over 24....never ends (the worry...)
Great news JESS on the follies  would have been rather funny to be lying there in the nod when the doc walks in...but hey we don't want to  put him off his job  
It is rather sore after but it is all worth it when you get your embies!! Just relax and stay calm it is over very quickly  good luck!
STRUTH..hope you doing ok...sounded so promising.... you are made of special stuff girlie..good for you to get back in there  
MIZZ...seems ages since i have seen your name...prob me being lazy and not being on all the time   Hey you knock of the Rolf jokes or else he  he .......  I had the same probs with OV....being really irreg and having psco.... they  seemed to have sorted  it all out with the drugs.
MURTLE me thinks you spend all your time on your back laughing you mad woman...lol   
Love to all the girls and their congrats

Jelly (Jayne xx)


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Am feeling v chuffed with myself cos although I only had 3 decent follicles they managed to produce 3 great eggs!!!!! I am in the 100% club!!!  Now the pesky little   have just got to do their job properly & we're in with a chance!

Am waiting for a phone call from ISIS to let me know if any have fertilized - am terrified!!  This ivf thing is just like a hurdles marathon - just feel chuffed about getting over one & another one appears right in front of you!

VIL - you are funny (& dangerous! ) Your poor mum - still at least you've given her something else to think about - like how can she explain the bruises that have left her looking like a mugging victim?!

Hope Moosey's ok with the drugs - good job it wasn't her helping with the bed!

Petal - bit gutted cos had to wear one of those horrible hospital gowns with the big gaps down the back!!!
Sorry you've got a new baby to go & visit but hope this might give you an ulterior motive -

I read that the model Iman (Mrs D. Bowie) was desperate for a baby (she was about 40 I think) & an old Somali wive's tale says that you should carry a baby in your arms for the whole day when you are oving - apparently she did & hey presto she got a BFP!

I tried this for about an hour but my arms & legs ached so much I gave it back!  Might be worth a try?  

Thanks for all the   peeps, it cartainly helped!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
first to Jess , great news , lets hope those   do their thing   

Lilly glad the breast appt went well   , thank goodness

Murtle, off 'til Jan , that sounds so cool, if you run out of garden to plant bulbs in you'll be welcome in mine anytime. The smilies are FF smilies for charter members, so I'm not being too clever 

Petal - all these drugs make you go funny, 
when I was d/r last time I had lots of extra heart beats,
the one day I thought I was going to have a heart attack afer I was exercizing.

If that's the menopause I'm not looking forward to it  

Jodi, you poor thing, you always sound as if you're working hard, 
hope you get some you time soon 

Good luck Catwoman for EC today .Hope they get lots of follies   

Mizz Gizz , hope you get your bloods are ok tomorrow   

Struthie, glad you're going again , lets hope this is the one 

Jayne, glad the uss went well, two boys how fab is that! you must be on 


VIL and Moosey, hope your uss went well yesterday. Your poor mum 
hope she's feeling better.


Jane good luck for your first uss today.  

and finally to my old mate Caroline , thinking of you this afternoon hun,
hope everything is ok   

                                    

love to all those not mentioned
ali


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning ladies

jess-congraulations on your eggs and good luck with the phone call...  know what you mean about the waiting....fingers crossed. i don't feel to bad about seeing the baby now,i think i was on a bad day the other day,it was just the thought of going to the hospital and seeing all of those babies..so we are waiting until she gets home.will try what you said though,i will be holding her all day 

catwoman-good luck for today 

vil,moosey-your poor mother,did she see the funny side after...what are you like  

aliday-hope your well today,know what you mean about the menopause...no thanks 

caroline-hope you are alright,how is everything

well up alot of the night being sick...what a nightmare....sorry i seem to be moaning all the time and have everything wrong with me ...am on met and need to get up to three tablets and have been fine all week wiith it(have been on  two  for three months) god can not wait until the drug taking bit is over...

hope you all have a good day

got to run to work now 

luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry but this is going to be a me,me,me post!!

ALL 3 EGGS FERTILIZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can you believe that?!!!!!!!!! Embryologist is pretty shocked too!!!

Got to go back tomorrow at 2.40 - can't wait!!!! This is the closest we've ever been - I know the odds are still stacked against us but at least we know my tough old eggs can fertilize!!

Thanks for everyone's support - you are fab!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Jess - that's fantastic - you go girl - I only got one last time - have high hopes for you! Thanks for the advice re OVing. p.s. you Emmerdale, me 'Stenders!

V_I_L - what R U like? Your poor mummy, and poor moosey too, with you stabbing her...LOL! Hope the scan went well... 

I am nursing a couple of bruises myself this morning - Went riding yesterday and fell off my horse...ouch. Am pleased that I'm able to control my falls better than poor old Madge...  

Jelly - Rolf was my hero when I was small, even named my best bear after Coojee Bear (anyone remeber him?)... 

Good luck to all with EC, ET Stabbing, sacnning etc - will let you know how my blood test goes tomorrow.

Luv,

Mizz. xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi just a quickie.... 

lilly so glad all ok with you ....... 
Jess well done on 3 !!!!! good luck for et... 
Vil your poor mum..... 
Ali thanks for thinking of me  
Hi Murtle  
and Amanda  
well done jane xxxx
Good news..... only one and we saw a heart beat i am so relieved can start to relax a bit ...can't shed any light on it , but not worried now ...thanks for thinking of me....lots of love and         to you lovely girls love caroline xxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats just the best news Caroline!

I hope everything continues to go well for you,have the drs any idea how baby got there when you are supposed to have blocked tubes!

Great news xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Some really good news on here today.   

Well done Jess. That's absolutely fantastic. I hope et goes smoothly for you.

Caroline - Just wonderful. I bet that was a very emotional experience for you.

Struthie - I hope your scan goes ok tomorrow.

Ali- between the bulb planting and the exercise class I went to yesterday, I can hardly move today. The stairs are virtually impossible  

Jelly - you know me well, always laughing.  

Petal - I hope you are feeling better today

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess-so pleased for you.what great news been thinking of you today wondering how it went....good luck for tomorrow 

caroline-great news to hear all is going well with you...now you can get a good night sleep.i bet your glad today s over with  

stuthie-good luck with your scan tomorrow  

murtle-you make me laugh ....hope you feel better tomorrow

mizz-glad to hear that it was not a really bad fall....you are lucky...hope you feel better soon

well you will be glad to here that i have nothing to moan about tonight   apart from the usual so i won't even start....

luv petal b


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, great news on embryos  jess  

and Caroline I'm soooo relieved,  

love to everyone else xxx
ali


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Congratulations Caroline, that is great news.  Also JessP, I hope your ET goes well .

Petal - did you mention you are taking metformin?  I tried this last year for my PCOS but it made me sick, I've heard it can work really well for some people though.  I hope you can soon increase your dose without too many side effects.

Ali - do you know when you will be starting your FET cycle yet?  I currently down-regging and should have ET on 25 Oct.

Liz
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps

Heaven Murtle and about time you relaxed, I know its hard for you not working as you don't get the pennies in, but really hope this time off does you the world of good    lmao about the stairs    

Caroline, great news about the heartbeat, thanks for letting us know  

Mizz, love the new piccie !! glad the horse fall didn't do anymore damage than bruises  

Jess, so pleased you had 3 beautities, fingers crossed for you    

Petal hope you are feeling better honey

Aliday    love those smilies

Victoria, not sure if I welcomed you to this thread   although I know you been a round for a while now   <--- me not u lol, your poor mummy and fingers crossed for Moosey's stimming xxx

I have run out of time to reply to everyone else and J is starting to moan, hes been playing so lovely on his mat and almost rolling over, well not really, just his legs 

Love to all not mentioned, big kisses for Star & Molly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Back from holidays and finally got time to try and catch up!!!

Sorry not read all replies, but managed to pick some news.

Caroline so pleased for you honey you must be over the moon. Blocked tubes!!! eh what do the docs know


Vil and Moosey, glad the tx is going well. V  your poor mum, hope she dosent hold it against you !! x

Mizz i see you're back posting like mad again. Good to see you in high spirits ooh i know how much falling of horse's hurt. Made it to casualty twice in my teens after falls. Hope your feeling better xx  

Murtle I'm impressed with the bulb planting  i mean well but usually forget to buy then  or buy them but forget to plant them.  Hope your ok honey....

Jess Good luck with your 3 beauties... got it all crossed this is your time xx

Petal hope your feeling better xxxx

Candy honey how are you.  Glad to see J is thriving (great piccies) Sending you both a    xxx

Bigs hugs and     to Keemjay, Molly and Cathya

Sorry to anyone i've missed.. xxxx

No news from me really,  Still not decided when to start. I think maybe nov but need to work out my dates to make sure we don't mess it up with xmas !! (scary not far away  )  
It's my neice's birthday today she's 2 and adorable. Off to visit later with pressies.

My life is to be turned upside down from monday when the builders arrive to wreck ( sorry build) my new kitchen. I'm looking forward to the result but dreading the work itself!!!
Lots of takeaways coming up!!

See ya 

Love Starr xxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Starr - good to hear from you - still travelling the world I see! Good luck with the builders. I had the kitchen & bathroom in my flat ripped out at the beginning of this year and was horrified, however they made it beautiful, and have finally managed to sell the flat!

Hi Canders - Little Jacob sounds adorable - just like his lovely mum...!

Just had another blood test - hope to get the result this afternoon, then find out next steps. Hope we can start a cycle soon... 

Hope all are doing okay today - have good weekends everyone...    
Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed Mizz and lol @ me being adoreable, get your **** to the meet in Nov and you will seeits not true 

Welcome back Starr   I had forgotten you were away, you always seem to be on another exotic trip   hard to know when to start, but like you say best not to let it interfere with Christmas, although it could be by far the best chriisie gift ever xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick post as I am still in the middle of  a work nightmare.  Only 2 more days until all of this nasty on-call is over.  2 weeks of this, and I've had it. 

Jess, such good news about your embies.  I have absolutely everything crossed for you.     

Caroline, I'm so glad you've passed another hurdle, I hope they continue.

Everyone else, I hope all is going well, and when I get a bit more time will be back.

Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning ladies hope you are all well.

thank god it is the weekend yipppeeeeee 

jess-hope everything went well yesterday and saw you in the daily mail...you were very good at putting your point across about ivf... 

starr-good luck with the builders

jodi-poor you hope you get some time off soon

well feeling alot better today,thanks for all your kind thoughts,am on met liz and it has been a nightmare all the time,but have dropped down a tablet for a while and then try again going up one in a couple of days.the only reason i stay on it is because i have heared such great things about it,if it works it will be worth it 

hope you all have a good day,i am off soon to see my sil who had her baby the other day,was not looking forward to going(very selfish i know)but today i can't wait   very werid

speak to you later luv petal bxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your support - it means a lot!

Great news on the embie front for us - 1 grade 1 & 2 grade2 embies!  I was so surprised!

ET was ok but my bladder wasn't full enough so they couldn't see v clearly!  But fairly certain it went ok.  Glad I've had 2wws before or I'd be going completely 

Jodi - how are you? Hope you're not doing too many crazy shifts!

Petal - hope the new dossage works out for you - these drugs are evil!!!

Thanks to all of you!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am having pc problems and am posting from a friends pc at the moment just to let you know I am still alive 

I hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend, I will hopefully be back soon


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello lovely girls

Thank you all for you messages  
Sorry have not been around all week but DH has had me locked in my bedroom(!!I WISH!) all week and i swear i am only allowed up today because we have a christening later! Bless him - he has been fab really - all housework done and everything!Maybe i should rent him out.........!
Anyhows - we had 2 embies put back in last Monday - 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2.  Unfortunately only 1 other embryo continued to grow and therefore we have no frosties to fall back on.  Felt a bit weird about that especially as 1 of them was perfectly good but because it was alone the clinic would not freeze it!
This waiting game is seriously messing with my head - todays theory is - it cannot have worked because i have been coughing and sneezing and therefore they have been pushed out! 
Please save me!!!!!
Will catch up with everyones news later this week!
Love, hugs and kisses to all
Amanda
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ajax-so glad all went well and remember it is not a case of how many you get.....it only takes one and you have got two......got everything crossed for you and lucky you with your dh...make the most of it ...

lily- 

well saw my sil new baby and makes you want one even more...she was lovely, been dreaming of babies all night  god i hope this ivf works i don't think that i could cope with another negative  .saw some of the family yesterday looking at each other while i was holding the baby,you know what they were all thinking.hoping that my turn would hurry up...bless then.but did make me feel abit uncomfortable while holding her.but that is not their fault.


anyway off now to tidy up

have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sorry, but this is a me, me,, me post.

I have finally decompensated.  This morning, had to see my personal trainer after not getting home from work until midnight.  One set of exercises, and I lost the plot.  I'm overtired, over-emotional, and feel like I'm in the middle of a very stressful nightmare.
Sorry to land this on you, but I've got too much on my plate, and feel like I can't get out of it.  

Solution- I just have to get out of some of it, so will do.

When I am feeling a bit more human, will post again.
I hope you're all fine.
Jodi


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi girls

I write to you today with very swollen fingers and ankles that look like an 80 year old woman. So I won't write my usual novel as it actually hurts to type but hoping these babies stay inside for the next 23 days. 

First of all VIL and Moosey my loves...how exciting for you. Still up to the usual antics and I amsure that baby will come out laughing with you two as mummies. Sending you both my love and thoughts. I am keeping track of you two...so be afraid.

Great news on some pregnancies, yay come over and let me add you to the BFP board when you feel comfortable.

Ajax and Petal hoping the 2ww doesn't feel like the normal 20 week wait (but bet you it does!)

Starr--the kitchen. Mmmmm we removed ours ourself and then it was suppposed to be installed in 2 days. 12 weeks later it was still not complete but DH was happy because we saved £1000. Interesting how their minds work!

Mizz hope the bloods came back good.

Loves to Murtle, Liz, Lilly, Struthie and Ali and of course most love to those I have forgotten. A big kiss to Molly too

Love
Megan


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Morning all,
I've just popped over to this thread as I'm just about to start my first IVf. I have had 3 failed attempts at IUI so though it was time to move over. I've got the first chat this Thursday so was wondering if there were any particular questions you think I should ask. What drugs do you all use? and what level? I have got high FSH so will probably need a high dosage.
Jess I read that you had high FSH but it seemed to work well for you- what drugs did they give you?
I'm a bit confused about the 'down regging' bit- sorry to sound a bit thick. How long does it all take- if I start on my next AF, when would ET likely to be? I am trying to plan it all to fit in before Christmas. 
We live in Moscow so I'm not sure of their procedures or success rates. I would just like to go into the chat a bit more prepared.
Any tips would be appreciated,
Sarah
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all 

Hope you all had good weekends, we were at friends and J decided not to feed all yesterday again, Its very worrying when he doesn't feed, but yet hes as happy as larry  

Welcome Sarah, nice to have you on baord, well not nice that IUI didn't work for you but you know what I mean, everyone here has been through IUI too so you will get lots of support, I had to down reg for 3 weeks, but I think the norm over here is about 2, then you have a blood test to see if its worked, if not you may have to carry on sniffing or injecting you use injections rather than a sniffer a bit longer, I think the more unpredictable part if is the stimming, I think it can take longer if you are a slower responder or your dose wasn't quite right, I think Tricia stimmed for about 3-4weeks, I was only 7 days (I think lol)

Will let the others answer your other questions as J is sitting on my lap so a tad hard to type !

Meg so great to hear from u and lovely to know you keep an eye on us, poor you with your swollen hands and ankles, my legs were very bad, but i put it down to the heat and carrying one bub, makes my etes water to thibj what two is doing to you, worth every minute though and will soon be forgotten, hoping your little ones stay put    can't wait for your news and pictures though xx

Sorry not to reply to anyone else but J is grizzling so must sort him out, love to all and positive vibes for Molly  

/waves to Murtle & Starr


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Mush Brain here - Candy how you keep up with everything and J as well    

Just wanted to send lots of love to you all 

 to Starr ( welcome back ), Murtle, Meg and Everyone else 

Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I can't keep up Louby I just pretend, mostly I type while holding J or when I have managed to put him down (He never stays down for long  ), he actually likes the PC, guess it must be the light.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Candy – Looks like J has picked up his mum & dad’s IT skills already. A chip off the old block!  

Molly – I hope you are resting.          

Jess – Those embies sound fantastic. Well done. Sending tons of stay put vibes your way.             

Ajax – Fab embies. I know what you mean about leaving the other one – doesn’t seem right after all you’ve been through to make it. The going   is all part of the 2ww and I’m afraid to tell you it will only get worse this week. Not long to go now. As for your DH, Bags have first lend!             

Louby – Lovely to hear from you. I can’t believe that it’s almost time to meet baby Cherry. Wishing you heaps of luck for the next few weeks. I hope you have a smooth and speedy delivery.  

Aussie – Poor you. Sounds so uncomfortable. Not too much longer though.  

Welcome Sarah – Generally it takes about 4 weeks from when you start downregging to ec. However, some clinics start you downregging on day 21, others on day 2 depending on which protocol you are on. The drugs will probably be the same ones you used for iui if you were on a medicated cycle but in much higher doses. You still have plenty of time to get a cycle in before xmas. Best of luck.  

MIzz – Did you get your blood results back on Friday? I hope you can finally get started properly this cycle.  

Jodi –   Your life sounds very hectic at the moment. Please take care of yourself. It is all too easy to throw yourself into work to block out your pain but you need to find a release for it. I was in the same position a few weeks back and it hit me like a brick when I finally gave in to it. I hope you get some time off soon.  

Starr – Good luck with the builders. I hope your kitchen s back together in time for xmas.  

Petal – Well done for going to see your niece. So very difficult to make that first move but I’m glad it has had a positive effect on you. 

Lilly – I hope your pooter is better soon. Missing you.

Struthie – Fingers & toes crossed for you this cycle.  

Liz – I hope the down regging isn’t causing you too many problems. Good luck for this cycle.  

VIL – Been a bit quiet this weekend. You still alive or do we need to dig up the patio?    

Moosey – Hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies growing.      

I’m really p$%^&*d off at the moment. I had my gas boiler serviced on Wednesday. On Friday the flipping thing packed up and then the tank started leaking in 3 places, only found out when water started dripping through the kitchen ceiling. Called the feller out on Sat – he did the usual ‘big job, need parts’ routine. He said he would be back 1st thing Monday & did he show up. Did he heck. Apparently he phoned in sick, only British Gas didn’t get round to letting me know until this afternoon. They are hoping to send someone tomorrow. I told the hoping wasn’t good enough as I’ve been without hot water since Friday & I’m starting to pong! Me thinks I shall be on the phone complaining if no one arrives by 10 tomorrow. It all sounds rather suspicious to me as my boiler and tank were working fine until he serviced it.

Right, that’s my rant over.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What a mare Murtle, hoping he arrives promptly this morning, would offer you our bathroom, but think the journey maybe a tad far plus if you are pongy lol   bl**dy typical that it should go wrong after a service, surely they shoudl pick up any potential problems, not cause them make sure you take it further once its fixed, have any of you watched that house where they set up a camera and get service men in, its shocking what they do, one even weeing in the water tank


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Murtle - Just wanted to let you know that i know exactly what you are going through!  We had EXACT same problem in January this year, water through the ceiling, needed new tank ect.  We used the same lovely British Gas who we have some sort of scheme with (well did at the time!) and we were told it was a huge 2 pwrson job and they would come on Monday (it was Fri originally!).  We eventually had ONE man come out and do the job himself TWO weeks after first reporting it.  We were beyond rage at the time especially with a then five year old!  I used showers at work, DH used gym and we went swimming far more than usual to get clean!!  Oh and get this, after the tank was replaced, the leak started again and it turned out they did not need a new tank but a new valve which was a 5 minute job!!!!!     And did BG apologise - you got it....NO!
I really hope they have arrived today for you though!

Hope everyone else is well out there.  I am having lovely AF type pains which send me into a constant frenzy of knicker-checking but i think this is all par for the course from what i have read!

Jess - Hope your 2ww is going quicker than mine! 

Jodie -   to you.

Petal - Hows the drugs coming along?

Vaso - where are you hun?  I know you were going on oliday but how long does one need!! 

Big love to Mizz, VIL, Moosey, Caroline, Ali, Lilly, Aussie, Starr, Jelly, Candy(and J), Struthie and anyone else me brain had forgotten!
Amandaxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

murtle-god what a nightmare.feel or you i really do

ajax-keep postive,easy said than done on the 2 weeks wait i know... 
thanks for asking the drugs are not too bad well the injections are fine now(still down regging)but still sick with the metformin,i have an appointment for first scan tomorrow so i will speak to them ...hopefully moving onto the next stage tomorrow.

how long do you stay on the next drugs for roughly,i know everyone is different but can it be less than 2 weeks...

candy-hope you are well 

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi All,

Poor you Murtle - that's so annoying. Have seen that programme Canders mentioned - BBC's Rogue Traders. You should call them back and say you're from the BBC following up a complaint! 

LOL at thoughts of Moosey buring V_I_L under the patio... 

Aussie meg 0 is it only 23 days to go...how exciting 

My last blood test showed that I had ovulated - so I expect  to start jabbing next week - AL is due Sunday - has come round so fast!  

Canders - IT guru-J will soon be your secretary, and doing your posts on here for you...is best to start training 'em young I say  

Good luck to all those growing folies / embies etc - hope all are doing okay - hope to be joining you next week!

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Back from hols   now. Eaten far too much pasta and ice cream but hey it was worth it!  

Just wanted to send big     to Jess P. Have a good feeling about this one.

And lots of love and   vibes to VIL & Moosey. VIL - how is your poor mother?!?

I have jab training on Thursday - DH is very scared. I've offered to swap places but hes not keen on that either! Then we should begin jabbing for real on about 2 weeks.

Big   to everyone else and   to all the 2wwers.

Cathy  

PS Who had trouble with British Gas? We had exactly the same - twice -a few years ago. Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole now!


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

getting worried now,just done that thing with british gas where you pay 12.99 a month.hope they are all not like that,by what you are all saying maybe they are 

nearly had a heart attack today called clinic to see how much gonal f is for a few days worth(you can get the drugs like this,so much at a time so you don't pay for some that you may not need)and it is £389,hope i don't need to be on this for two weeks.poor dh is having to work all weekend poor thing.did not think it would be that much...beans on toast for me (only joking)

cathy-hope you had a great hoilday

aussie meg-not long now i bet you can not wait

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG - guess who's just agreed for British Gas to send them a pack & then transfer gas & elec over to them?!!!!!  i was still under the effects of the drugs used in my EC at the time!  Will make sure I contact them to leave it as it is, ta v much!

Cathy - hurrah! You're back! I'd forgotten you'd gone on your hols - seems like ages - did you go for 6months?    We had fab food on honeymoon in Sardinia - put on loads of weight & skinny ribs Dh managed to LOSE 2lbs!!! Life is so unfair!

Meg- so sorry you've swollen up! Hope the twins are holding on tight - when is your due date?


Isn't wierd how all clinics are different? - I didn't down reg (high FSH & history of dvt)

Hi to everyone else, Murtle, Ajax, Mizz, Petal, Candy (&Jacob) & Looby, Starr, Jodi, Alex & Sarah (I've PMd you) , thanks for helping this horrendous 2ww be a little less painful!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess now you have me thinking why you have to down reg,i am going to ask tomorrow because i don't see why some people do and some don't,anyone knows the answer to this .


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

My computer is feeling much better now 
I have just had the man in and it has a clean bill of health!

I don't have time to catch up right now as i am off to college until 9pm so I will be back on tomorrow night to catch up on all of the goss and fill you all in on how my review app at fertility clinic goes tomorrow afternoon.

Love to you all, hope you are all well


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Luck for tomorrow's appointment Lilly.

Amanda x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

lilly-good luck for tomorrow


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello

VIL has not been buried under the patio (unfortunately) - even though I came close to throwing the remote control to her last week when she suggested we watch 'Its me or my dog'.  I am not sure I can blame my reaction on the drugs!  We have had some comedy arguements (they were not funny at the time), where I went to bed with my jeans on - just in case I got narked at VIL and wanted to threate to leave her!    The down-regging is a more like a stampede in a park rather than a walk - but hey ho, it will be worth it if I get a baby - and VIL deserves a bit of roughing up sometimes! 

Well, I went and had some acupunture yesterday after VIL said she read an article on the newsletter about how it has been scientifically proven that it can increase your chances of getting pregnant for women on IVF.  So off I trotted, not knowing what to expect and got needles stuck in my legs, feet and stomach.  She then said that I should relax for 20 mins.  I closed my eyes and expected her to leave the room, but when I squinted and looked after a minute or two, she was sat at the table staring into space!  I didn't know if she meant 'relax and chat to me' or 'relax and be quiet - even though there is a stranger in the room with you'.  Anyway, I decided to ignore her and felt decidedly chilled out after.  I am booked in for another one next week, she seemed to know alot about the IVF mallarky and suggested I see her before egg collection and after when I will be in my 2 week wait.  I am not usually into all this alternative therapy stuff, but have found myself willling to try anything with fetility treatment.

Anyway, I have to rush off and pick up VII or my life will not be worth living!  Hello to Meg and Starr and everyone else.  Smcc - I have high FSH, I will try and chat about it tomorrow.

Moose xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Moosey - how brave!  I had ac for a bad back & it worked! Couldn't quite believe it!

Lots of girls on this site swear by ac for a BFP - one girl reckoned her acupuncturist had 5 clients on this site who had all had BFPs after seeing him (sounds bit dodgy - not suggesting he impregnated them!!!)

I can't find one in Ipswich who has IF experience, except a Chinese herbalist who I might try if this fails - my cons def recommends it.

Well, I don't feel at all pregnant yet!  This 2ww is horrible -if it's not worked then fine but please will someone tell me!! 

I've never had Cyclogest before - does it give you AF feelings?  I have "low down" kind of twinges like you get before the   appears.

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Jess

Isn't Cyclogest wonderful?! 

I have had AF type pains on and off since ET which i am putting down to the bullets.

Hope your 2ww is going a bit quicker than mine!!

Luv
Amanda x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

moosey-good for you for getting acupunture,i really want to too but cannot find anywhere near.apart from a place which does look alittie weird.strange how the lady was sitting in the same room,you did make me laugh .i would not have know what to do,my eyes would have kept opening and shutting...hope it works for you have also heard great things about it..do you know if you can do it all the way through treatment.

well had my down regging scan today and everything looks good so i can start gonal f injections as well as carrying on with the down regging ones tonight...another stage over with  better be careful with these injections they cost the earth  pressure or what 

hope you are all well

thinking of you ladies who are on there two weeks  

luv petal b


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

OK here is my attempt on catching up. I am not feeling my best so sorry to anyone I miss:

Ajax- How is it going? When do you test? Sorry I am a bit confuseled as I have been off line for a while, I hope all is well  

Jodi- Huge cyber hug   I hope you are feeling a bit better now.

AussieMeg- I hope your poor fingers and ankles are less swelled now  

Smcc- How did the app go today? Well I hope  

Looby lou- 23 days!!!!!!! Not long to wait now  

Murtle-    to the gas boiler ppl, I hope it is fixed now.

cathyA- I hope your app went well today  

moosey- I had my first acupuncture session on Monday and also found the experience quite strange, I thought I would never relax with needles sticking out of me and a stranger looking at me but I did relax quite well. I did feel quite strange on leaving the clinic, I could never have driven so I am glad I was no on my own. The things we do eh….. lets hope it is all worth it  

petal b- a follie dance for you 
           



Well dh and I had our review app today at our fertility clinic. On the way there I had said to dh that I hoped they did not have anything to shocking to say as I feel quite low at the moment and do not know if I could handle any bad news.
So you can imagine the surprise on my face when the con said “the sperm we used was poor quality , that is most likely the reason for the low fert rate as eggs were fine, and maybe the reason behind the – result” (we are using donor sperm)
OMG when it sunk in I realised that for the 5 iui’s and the ivf we have used the same donors “poor quality sperm”………We had no chance really did we.
I am still in shock I think. It was apparently really bad quality, excuse me but I thought the samples were checked before and after freeze/ defrost process!!!!   
So, we have chosen a new donor and are going for ivf after Christmas with a sneaky IUI before. 

I do not know if I am meant to go to a different board now but I would really like to stay here if that is ok


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Lilly you stay put   I think that is terrible, but have heard a similar thing, have they explained their policy now ? Really think they should write back to the donor and say thanks but NO THANKS !! all that money spent and had you known you could have changed donors after the first few attempts, that said allot of the women who have IUI, me included have DH's with poor or low sperm and have got pregnant so it wasn't all wasted time I am sure xxx

Moosey, isn't it strange when they leave you to relax but stay there, mine went out of the room, but then I couldn't relax as kept thinking he would be back any minute.

Ok I can't stop J has grizzly pants on and has done for the past 12 hours, ttfn x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Candy-  What time did you get up this morning?

Lilly - How frustrating for you   I'm a little confused as to why they didn't detect this before now. Surely they did a sperm wash and count at each iui so they should have told you after the first one. Or is it just this last sample that was affected? Anyway, at leastyou have some answers as to why it didn't work this time. Great news about your eggs, fingers crossed you'll get a better result next time. What a lovely xmas pressie that would be. Please stay with us 'cos I love chatting to you.

  GO PETAL GO    
Hoping you grow lots of lovely juicy follies.

Moosey - you are so brave. Haven't you had enough of sticking pins in you already with all the jabs.

Welcome back Cathy. Glad you enjoyed your holibobs.

Ajax - I'm glad you are enjoying the botty bombs. 

Jess - How are you holding out? Have you moved off the sofa yet?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


ps I'm lovely and warm now.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey everyone

Aussie Meg - lovely to hear from you.  Not long now until you get to meet your little ones.  I can't wait to see a pic of them.

Petal - Congrats on reaching the stimming stage.

Jess -    at the accupunturist impregnating all his clients!!!  If only it were that simple I'd put Moosey's name down for a few more sessions!!!  Hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much.

Lilly - Glad your computer is better.  Sorry to hear about the poor quality donor sperm.  If you're not happy with the clinic's explanation you should ask to speak to them about it again.  I'm not surprised you're angry but on the positive side, it could explain why it hasn't worked so far and maybe with a new donor you'll be preg in no time....    

Ajax - How's the 2ww going?

Jodi - How are you doing now?

SMCC - Great to have you here.  

Candy - Hope Jacob is eating again.  Give him a big kiss.  

Looby -    "mush brain" - not long to go now.  Keep us posted. x

Murtle and Mizz - I am most disturbed that you both find the idea of me being buried under the patio so funny    Murtle (stinky) - hope your hot water is back on!  Mizz - Good luck with the jabbing...  

Cathy A - Thanks for asking about Mum    She is recovering but has been telling everyone I hit her with an iron bar (she is such a drama queen).  Hope the jab training went well - when will you start?


Moosey had her first scan yesterday and had three follies (12mm) and about three other little ones which apparently may or may not grow.  We were both a bit down about having just three and it didn't help that a few minutes after we left we got a text saying our friend had just had a baby girl (delighted for her etc etc but hard to hear at that moment especially as she started treatment at the same time as us).  Anyway, we're back for another scan tomorrow and hoping some of the little follies have got bigger....

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx

PS  What's brown and sticky?  A stick.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Have just posted a long message over on the IUI thread- not sure which one to use now. 
Basically I had my IVF chat today and it's all systems go for next month. I am living in Moscow and dealing with French/Russian doctors so it's not easy understanding them.
I have to take Purinova on day 20 of this cycle- is that a down regging drug??
and then in for first scan on day 2 of next cycle.
I hear you're all having acupuncture- is that before or during IVF? and what about during 2ww? I have one booked for next week to get things going.
Moosey- am I right in thinking you have high FSH? what level of drugs did they give you? I have been told I will start on 200 iu of Puregon and see if it needs to be increased.
Well that's me -I guess I'm an IVF girl now!!!
Sarah
x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

...oh I forgot one more question....
I was told to try and get a 'Pen' for doing the injections with as it's easier. You can't buy them here so I am going to see if I can get one in Dubai when I go on holiday next week. Do you use them or needles
Sarah


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies

just a quickie as my bro and family have desended upon us until Saturday and i dont want to be too rude!

Lilly - pleae stay with us!

V_I_L and Moosey - Hoping that those other follies grow tonnes for you - good luck.

Murtle - hope heating is fixed for you!

I am still hanging on it there as they say.  Its seems to get harder and harder as the 2ww approaches its end.  I just keep crying already!!  I swear the clinics should give you some sort of medication to calm your nerves throughout this period!  More drugs i say!

Love to all
Amanda x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

SMCC - I got a pen but I only used it once - I preferred to see what I was doing.  I think a lot of people do use the pens though, it just depends what you feel comfortable using.  I think the pens usually come free with the drugs don't they?  It sounds like purinova is a down regging drug, as they are usually started on day 21 of your cycle.

Lilly - sorry to hear your news about the sperm.  I would also be angry about this.  Best of luck for your IUI.

VIL & Moosey - it is early days yet so try not to worry.     Perhaps the acupuncture will help too!

Petal - hope the stimming is going well

Cathy - glad you had a good holiday

Amanda & Jess P - good luck for your 2WW

Mizz - good luck for next week

Hi to Candy, Murtle, AussieMeg and anyone else I've missed.

Liz xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies

sorry only read whats been going on quickly

thanks for all your kind thoughts,stimming is going alright and i don't feel all over the place moods wise anyway,which is good.got lots of bruises everywhere.and does'nt the drugs smell bad 

ajax-god i know how you feel been there lots of times,maybe a mixer of drugs and waiting try and take it easy and make yourself busy.but i do know that the wanting to know never goes away   maybe having your family there maybe a good thing..hope so anyway

jess-how are you doing  

smcc-welcome aboard 

ck6-how are you hope you are well,will pm you later

candy- hope you are alright and baby

vil and moosey-don't give up yet,it only takes one remember and  it is eary days and they can still get bigger  .... will be thinking of you both tomorrow...know how you feel about hearing people getting pregnant,i seem to be hearing it all the time.heres hoping our time will come soon (all of us on ff)....sending you lots of     wuld do a foillie dance for you but i don't know how to make then go across the screen.

lilly-sorry to hear your news..cannot believe how some clinics are and what a thing to say to you now and not at the time  

hi to anyone that i have missed 

will speak to you tomorrow,friday tomorrow yipppeeeeee

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jess, how are you and the 2ww? I hope all is going well.

Ajax, big  to you, hang in there.  Try and keep positive ( I know how hard it is).

VIL and Moosey       that those follies keep on growing.  Sometimes they don't see all of the follies on U/S. I got 7 more eggs than follies that they counted before EC.

Lily, thanks for the thoughts, and I hope the acupuncture is going well.

Candy, I hope you and J are fine.

AussieMeg, how are you? it can't be long at all now until you met your twins.  How exciting!

CK6, are you still fine?  I hope so.

Petal, keep up the good work with the stimming.

To everyone I have missed, I hope you are all well.

As for me, thanks for all the good wishes.  I am feeling quite a bit better, and wondering whether I'm just a bit messed up after the IVF cycle.  Anyway, have cut down on things a bit, and took a day off work, and feel considerably better.  Not 100% yet, but I guess infertility, being tired, and chaos in your life don't help.
Anyway, i have a weekend off work, and I'm thrilled about that.

Keep well everyone, and I'm really hoping to see some BFP's soon.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jodi - wishing you all the luck in the world!  Really hope the weekend off makes you feel "human" again.  This ivf thing is bloody hard work!

VIL & Moosey - have you tried taking L-Arginine? It's  from Holland & Barrett & it's something to do with amino acids/proteins.  I took it when my follies looked small & they grew 9mm over the weekend!

Might be worth a go - I only took it for 5 days cos didn't want my lead follicle to collapse.


Petal - I'm having good days & bad days!  The cyclogest doesn't help!  It makes my eczema really itchy & me a bit up & down!  Still, if I get a BFP it will be worth it.  Not got any symptoms but it was only 7 days ago that the little embies went back in!!   Ankles not swollen yet! 

Hi to everyone else, really hope your 2wws are bearable - is anyone testing this weekend?

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi.... sorry not caught up with everything..... may be back here soon as i had a small bleed yesterday went to clinic for a scan and sadly there was no heartbeat today ...truly devastated as you can image.... but wanted you to know as i'm sure you will hold my hand...... all my love and lots of luck to all on the 2ww caroline xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh no caroline, i am so so sorry,i don't know what to say am so shocked and sad  for you.i am so sorry.  am pm you now,life is so cruel sometimes.thnking of you lovely
luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Caroline,
I am so sorry.  I can't begin to tell you how badly I feel for you.  I agree with Petal, life is so cruel.

Lots and lots of hugs and love
Jodi


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Caroline and DH

I am SO sorry to hear your dreadful news.  Thinking of you both.

Love and Hugs

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello again....

I feel so bad posting this now especially after Carolines devastating news but i just wanted to let you know that i tested this afternoon and we got a positive!!  I cannot fully absorb or believe this and cannot believe that IVF has worked first time for us when so many others have had multiple cycles without ever seeing a BFP.  I do truely understand how blessed we have been and appreciate that we still have a very long journey ahead of us but right now i am just so thankfull.

From the bottom of my heart, i want to thank each and every one of you for your care and support to get to this point and i hope that i may continue to support all of you special ladies on here.

Love to all

Amanda xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ajax-don't feel bad i am so pleased for you,was it you first lvf
.you must be over the moon,and i am sure caroline would say the same
         am so happy for you.great to hear that it worked first time

just wondering if any of you had pains,am on my fourth day of gonal f and i am sure that it is pains from the follies growing.but was not sure

luv petal b


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Amanda wonderful news......please look after yourself and your special cargo ...life goes on sweetie i'm truly happy for you both xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

petal just to reassure you ...you do indeed get pains when the follies are growing.... i did anyway quite uncomfortable at times.....almost like you think its kidney area xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Amanda it is hard to post such amazing news when others are hurting, but news like this is what we all strive for and its so lovely to hear, congratulations, hoping that everything goes ok at your 1st scan, wishing you a happya nd helathy 9 months.

Caroline, I know I posted to you on the IUI section, but want you to know I am thinking about you.

Kisses to Murtle & Starr and love to everyone else, may all your dreams come true C x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ck6-nice to see you back on,silly question but how are you feeling,remember we are here for you.
thanks for the reply to my question, seems silly to ask questions like that now

ajax-here's hoping you have started postives on the thread now.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

I haven't been around alot but you will know that I have dropped in from time to time to see how everyone is doing especially my good friends of old Molly, NN, Starr, Murtle et al!

I checked in earlier and saw Caroline's news and am so desperately sorry that it hasn't worked out for you.  I was so pleased when I read your news originally as I feel an affinity to you, having lost a baby with Edwards syndrome myself in the same year.  It's nice that you're back so soon but no doubt suffering greatly.  My heart goes out to you and I send my prayers for you and DH for a change in fortune soon.

Amanda - congrats on the news!  You have indeed started a trend as I'm here posting my news!  I did pop in earlier and then have pondered all day whether to post because I didn't want to seem unfeeling what with Caroline's news.  I've decided to come back on though and fill you all in as I don't know when I'll next get the chance.

I'm finally feeling brave enough to admit that I'm 12 weeks and 5 days pregnant and it was naturally!!!!!  I wanted to wait until I'd had my nuchal scan before telling.  I've had 3 other scans too - 6 weeks, 7+1 and 9+4 weeks all for reassurance that things were okay.  Nuchal scan to check for Edwards and Downs was this week and it went really well.  The consultant said that baby is developing normally.  My risk of both was really high when I went in, but reduced to the same odds as anyone else after they carefully checked the baby - huge relief!!  Obviously I know it's still a long way to go and as the consultant said there are no guarantees, but he said I shouldn't have an amnio or CVS and he doesn't want to see me again.  He told me to go away and enjoy which I'll try!

Anyway, just wanted to post my news and wish you all the very best.  I hope that you all follow me onto the BFP thread soon.  I’ll still be checking in and posting from time to time.

Love to all, Billie xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh Billie. This is such wonderful news and I am soooo happy for you. Please join is on the IUI girls with a BFP thread as well.

Love
Megan


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Billie congrats to you!
Just goes to show doesn't it,now enjoy it xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
haven't posted for a while, being quite distracted lately and haven't had anything to report.
Firstly so sorry to see  your news caroline, it really upset me as i thought you'd been thro' enough already. sending you lots of love   

Amanda such great news you must be 

Billie glad to see your news, that's just so lovely to hear. Hope the next 28 weeks pass quickly and without any problems.

Now onto me, AF a bit late this month so did a test yesterday as going out on pop
last night  and to my suprise have had a natural BFP.
Bit reluctant to post but need to tell somebody.
I know i have a long way to go but feel happy that we can still do it the old fashioned way and hope this will give hope to others.Keep your fingers crossed for me 
lots of love and babydust to everyone
  

ali


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow 3 lots of good news in the past 12hours or so, Ali, I am so pleased for you, both you and Billie have had naturals, that is amazing, someone is looking down on us and hopefully many more bfp's before Christmas, with 2006 being our year


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Amanda, Ali and Billie,
That is unbelievably good news!  Congratulations to all of you, and I wish all of you happy and healthy pregnancies.

It is great to see such a spate of good news.  It's been a while, so gives everyone hope.

Caroline, I hope you're doing OK sweetie, and I'm sure for the 3 above, that Caroline is only pleased for you.

Great news again, and can't tell you how happy I was to read such nice posts.

Love Jodi


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

ive had 2 iui but failed so egg share ivf im having next got appointment to see consultant wed ...


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Flippin heck Ali how fab is that well done!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW......ALi and Billie....Fantastic news for you both.  Congrats   Congrats  Congrats!

Caroline - Thank you so much for your lovely words 

Will pop in soon to catch up properly before i head on holiday on Wednesday!

Love to all

Amanda xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wanted to pop in and wish Amanda, Billie and Ali a big fat congrats. It's great to see such lovely news at last... and 2 the old fashioned way eh!! xx

Caroline so sorry honey for your bad news. Nothing anyone can say to ease your pain but sending you lot's of love xxx

No new here except the builders have not come this week and it looks as though we;re gonna wait until next year now.  Might try and get the bathroom done instead.

Been a bit down this week, was really hopeful that a relaxing holiday, lots of  might have got us the result we want but the witch showed up yesterday bang on time so no go!! Not sure why but it really hit me hard. Had a chat to dh about when we go for the IVf and he's thinking feb. Still very undecided myself but he really wants to wait and he thinks that we'll get there on our own.....hmmmmm not sure.

Must dash to Tesco to get dinner so i'll try and get on again later.  I do read but do much more 'lurking' than 'posting'

Love to you all esp Candy, Molly, Kim,VIL and Moosey, Cathya,Meg, Looby Lou, Murtle, Holly, and everyone else   

Love Starr xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Had to come on to say congratulations!!! to Billie, Ali and Amanda!  What great news all of you! 

       

so thrilled for all of you.

Caroline - you know how I feel from the pm. take care of yourself!

love
Debbie


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW!!!! What a weekend!!!!

Massive congratluations to Amanda, Billie and Ali. I am so chuffed for you all. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies    

So very sorry to hear your news Caroline. My heart goes out to you both.  

Starr- sorry it wasn't to be this time  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38996.new#new


----------

